# Sunglasses; Price ??



## drjay9051 (Dec 6, 2006)

O.K. So for the last year I have been using a $20 pair of generic sunglasses with 100% UVA and UVB protection. The lenses are plasticand showing some scratches.

Is there really a good reason to spend $250 + on a pair of say, Oakleys?

What do they offer?

I'm thinking even if I replace my off brand once a year I'm ahead of the game.

The question is how much is bragging rights vs a true optical improvement.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

I went from cheaper 20$-45$ sunglasses to a pair of high end julbo sunlglasses ...i must say the improvement in optical quality is enormous, i never tough it woud make such a difference. Everything is clearer, contrasts are better plus they adapt to light change conditions.

That said. I feel like I can adapt to anything, riding with the old one feel crappy at first but after a few minutes i forget about it....its like riding a bike with shimano deore group vs one with xtr group....both get the job done.

I still think the better quality is way better overall and I'm quite sure its better for your 
Eyes also.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I can't ride with cheap sunglasses, the optics give me a headache after just a few minutes so I've always had moderately expensive sunglasses. I'm in the market for a new pair, probably the new Oakley Racing Jackets (had the ridiculous old pair too which I loved) due to the ability to swap out lenses for light conditions. 

Anyway, if you're worried about scratches well spending more money isn't necessarily going to change that. I have found that more expensive lenses usually are more scratch resistant, but that's absolutely not the case all the time. You do learn, quite quickly, that taking care of your expensive sunglasses is important and for me that's enough to keep them in good shape for years. Oakley, for example, can provide you with replacement lenses for almost every frame they make and they're pretty easy to install. Or, if you have an Oakley store near you they can usually do it for you. Or, if you get a replaceable lens frame like the Jawbone or similar then you can just order replacement lenses and pop them in very quickly. Of course, those lenses cost more than low cost entire sunglasses so you have to weigh the benefits for your own use. For me, it's easy because cheap optics give me a headache.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

gridtalker said:


> The difference between Oakley and a $20 glasses is huge. you wont be disappointed at all


Agreed.

However, the difference between $250 Oakleys and other high end (but not quite as pricey) eyewear such as Smith, Julbo, Native, etc is not as dramatic. Once you get into the higher end glasses, it really comes down to fit, features (swappable lenses, etc), and a look that you're comfortable with.

All that said, I love my Oakleys. I'm a graphic designer and photographer, so I'm pretty sensitive to optical fidelity. The Oakley Asian Fit models definitely fit my head better than others, a lot of glasses tend to sit on my cheeks, with very little contact at the nose bridge. I like the Radar Path lenses, they do a great of blocking the wind at high speeds and rarely fog up.


----------



## Hound (Dec 2, 2012)

I ride with Rudy Projects, IMO just as good as Oakleys for less $$$$. You can also get replacement lens fairly cheap. The pair I ride with are 12 years old just replaced the nose pads once an the lens once. Very durable.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

You might want to check out Tifosi. I was a former $20 sunglass (polarized of course) kind of guy until my wife got a pair of Tifosi's that darkened automatically. Super helps on those beat nightfall to the parking lot rides. Never fog, never tear..

Tifosi Optics Sunglasses - Home









Lots of places carry them (I'm not suggesting any particular vendor) there are lots of different models and $70 is a whole lot less than $250. I'm not sorry.

Hank


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've owned several pairs of Oakley sunglasses over many many years (I was a roadie and commuter before I discovered mtnb)
I tried switching up to other brands and styles but I always returned to Oakley

Some reasons: They are comfortable, they don't slide off, they look stylish, there is a huge selection with a good price range. I have Oakley goggles that I wear for DH x 2 years and I only had to replace the plastic lens. Last fall I purchased a pair of Fast Jacket which comes with two sets of interchangeable lenses and a silk pouch. They look great, fit perfectly and don't fog up. I felt it was time to retire my vintage M frames purchased in 2003

Many styles have prescription lens option

Oakleys generally are pricey but they have the best selection for diverse needs. I have not found a replacement


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

A lot of high end glasses are High Tech, look sweet, make you win races, etc., but there are plenty of stylin alternatives. I would much rather put my money into a new set of XT hydraulic brakes than glasses. I use Uvex and Edge(and a few others) glasses...safety glasses that is(there are many others too). Specifically the Uvex Genesis X2 and the Edge Datura. Both come in many different lens shades, colors, etc. I know one of the Edge reps. He shared with me a few stories about his last trip to their manufacturer in Taiwan. They have their glasses made in Taiwan at the same factories were several high end brands mentioned in this string are made. Before the factory tools up to run their glasses they are un-tooling the other brands. Edge also has a bunch of quirky videos giving their glasses various types of kinetic force, even canine forces. Edge Eyewear. I do not work for any of the companies listed; just a satisfied customer.

Safety glasses have to meet stringent testing requirements (ANSI Z87) which can make a big difference in a crash. Uvex and Edge even go beyond ANSI Z87 requirements. A few years ago a bunch of us were bombing down a gravel road to connect to more single track in American Fork Canyon, one rider went down on a corner. He went down hard and was in bad shape; I know as I performed first aid on him. Three of the five significant cuts on his face were from the lens of his high end glasses. All would require stitches. The frame broke apart and the lens came out. He helmet was in pieces(saved him), had lots of gravel road rash, a broken collar bone and went into shock. Luckily we found some folks with a car and we got him to a hospital. I used ten butterfly bandages on his face and needed more. He had three bike-less months recovering. Yeah, I know safety glasses are not bullet proof, but they are better protection than non-ANSI Z87 glasses.

As far as optics go, try a pair of Uvex Genesis (X2 or other models[they have a newer slimmer one]). If we were riding buddies, I would let you lead the next ride if you didn't like them. They might set you back $ 10-15. You can buy a lot of safety glasses for the price of some high-end glasses. Also most of us know the pain of loosing an expensive pair of glasses.

If you ride in the winter, pretty tough to beat the anti-fog ability of Uvex glasses with UvExtreme coating. in 2012, Edge came out with a new coating that is actually better(Vapor Shield, there is a video about it on their site), but I prefer the Uvex Genesis for its field of vision. I am an addicted snow rider. Used my Uvex Genesis today on a slog through new snow and with temps 20-25.

Oh yeah, I read your mind. I do own a pair of Oakley Half Jackets. I have tried them in winter riding too. They fogged quickly and wouldn't clear. Of course I didn't buy them, have you been listening. They were given to me for payment for bike maintenance I performed on a friend's bike.

Even if you do not use safety glasses for biking, do yourself a favor and use safety glasses when working with powertools, nail guns, etc.

urmb


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

ill second the tifosi recommendation. there is a middle ground between $20 and $250, ive been very happy with my tifosi also.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

One of the reasons for stupid high prices on Oakley glasses is they are owned by Luxottica who pretty much controls the eye glass and frame market. They also own Pearl Vision, LensCrafters, and Sunglass Hut. Glasses are typically marked up 20x the cost to produce them. 60 minutes did a great expose on that company and it was eye opening (pun intended) and disconcerting as they are clearly price gouging customers. At one point Oakley did try to go toe to toe with the giant company but eventually gave in as they were getting squeezed out at every turn. Here is a recent news piece that popped up on AOL about glasses and their prices.

Get Eye-Opening Savings on Glasses -- Savings Experiment - DailyFinance


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

Fakeleys? anyone?

http://www.oakleysunglassesonlineoutlet.com/

Some of my best sunglasses have been from Chinese Street Vendors..

Hank


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

DirtyHank said:


> Fakeleys? anyone?
> 
> http://www.oakleysunglassesonlineoutlet.com/
> 
> ...


do these even meet any safety standards? UVA/UVB? no specs listed. now it would be interesting to see if you can fit original oakley lenses in these frames.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

brankulo said:


> do these even meet any safety standards? UVA/UVB? no specs listed. now it would be interesting to see if you can fit original oakley lenses in these frames.


No they dont. We talk about it over at oakleyforum.com and o-review. They give a false scence of security and can damage the eyes. They allow the retina to open further allowing more damage to they eyes. I only use Oakleys, but there are other brands out there that have the uv safety standard oakley has. I have a Oakley goverment account so I get all my oakley stuff for about half off.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

skidad said:


> One of the reasons for stupid high prices on Oakley glasses is they are owned by Luxottica who pretty much controls the eye glass and frame market. They also own Pearl Vision, LensCrafters, and Sunglass Hut. Glasses are typically marked up 20x the cost to produce them. 60 minutes did a great expose on that company and it was eye opening (pun intended) and disconcerting as they are clearly price gouging customers. At one point Oakley did try to go toe to toe with the giant company but eventually gave in as they were getting squeezed out at every turn. Here is a recent news piece that popped up on AOL about glasses and their prices.
> 
> Get Eye-Opening Savings on Glasses -- Savings Experiment - DailyFinance


Oakleys were expensive before they were bought out. Many of us prefer the brand before this happened, but they are still made to the same standards started by Jim Jannard


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

I got a pair of these on e-bay and I have to say they don't look much worse than any real oakley's I've seen. I'm sure lenses are probably not too good for my eyes comparing to brand name ones, but I might take a risk and buy authentic Oakley lens and see if they fit... 

Anybody out there that tried this already?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

HEGGA said:


> I got a pair of these on e-bay and I have to say they don't look much worse than any real oakley's I've seen. I'm sure lenses are probably not too good for my eyes comparing to brand name ones, but I might take a risk and buy authentic Oakley lens and see if they fit...
> 
> Anybody out there that tried this already?


yeah, let us know if you find out something. fitting oakley lens in fake frame could be option for many of us. its always better to smash/break/lose $70 instead of $300. i go through 3-4 pairs of glasses a season so genuine oakleys are no go for me.


----------



## HEGGA (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these...

New Walleva Polarized Black Vented Lenses for Oakley Jawbone | eBay

Yes, they are not authentic, but it will at least show me if Oakley lenses can be used with my sunglasses as I'm quite sure they fit authentic Jawbones... It might help you guys with not spending 150$ on a frame that will get trashed anyway and using 16$ frame while using quality lenses leaves some money for the bike upgrades... As a bonus, they are probably better than lenses I currently have... I'm getting bunch of great deals on ebay, on what was supposedly a low quality ripoffs (Getting something that looks like authentic TLD Moto shorts for 40$ shipped was quite nice) So who knows, maybe these turn out to be as good as Oakley lenses that are probably 2,5x more expensive just because of the name itself.

At least I wouldn't drop 50$+ for something that doesn't fit... (and which would probably make me buy authentic Jawbone frame in case they don't ))) )

I can live with taking my chance on 20$ )))


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

what about optic nerve? about the same price as tifosi. designwise they are more apealing to me. also do people prefer interchangeable lenses ( smoke, persimon, clear) vs photochromatic for biking?


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Lazer Electron EC1 for less than $100
I've been very happy with them.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

Try Sierra trading post for good prices on slightly outdated high quality glasses at a good price.

Maybe something like this

Or these.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post about Uvex and Edge. They look very interesting. I have a pair of Serfa Sykes interchangeable that I have had since 2006. I have to change the little rubber nose things constantly, and I ran over them with my bike once so they are hanging on, but barely. I may get some new frames for them. I like having the hard case with the different lenses in them, and I do change them out, but I may get a pair of Uvex and a pair of Edge just to try something a little different.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'll put in a plug for Smith. You'll never find a better warranty. If you don't lose your glasses, you're set for life. 

Out of all of the sport sunglasses I've tried, my favorite optics are Kaenon.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a fan of Spy myself. I used their old NeoScoop model for a long time before recently upgrading to the Screw. Absolutely love them.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

Alright! I bought a pair of the Uvex Genesis X2 with smoke lenses, and I'll more than likely end up buying some yellow lenses to go with them. Then I bought some Edge Dakura with copper lenses, along with a pair of Edge Fast Link with the Tiger Eyes lenses that I will primarily use for shooting. All for less than $40 bucks. I might just have to buy a pair of the Edge Brazeau whites...just cause they look cool.


----------



## GONZMTBING (Jan 5, 2013)

I use Edge on a daily basis at work and I really like the fit and the style. I have owned two or three pair for personal use and have no complaints.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Gas station sunglasses for me. I have to use clear on the trail but I carry the shades with me for party pace rides/breaks. I use 3m safety glasses and they are great. They were about $25? I think. I tried on a bunch of different ones till I found one that weren't blurry. Got em at lowest.


----------



## emptybe_er (Jan 15, 2006)

RaptorTC said:


> I'm a fan of Spy myself. I used their old NeoScoop model for a long time before recently upgrading to the Screw. Absolutely love them.


Damn straight!!! I had three pairs of "Micro-scoops" before discovering that model was discontinued... Spy "Quantas" for me the past ten-months. Best Benjamin I've spent in while....


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I already received my safety glasses in the mail. Man, fast! I haven't been able to go shoot with them yet, but I really like the sharpness from the Tiger's Eye lenses in the Edge Fast Link, and I think that I will like them at the range for sure. The Edge Dakura's looked great, I liked the copper lenses, but they just seemed too small. I ended up giving them to a riding buddy of mine today that he didn't mind that they squeezed his head a bit. He's going to give me some white SPY glasses that look similar to the Edge Brazeau. I still want to get some "driving" sunglasses so trying to decide what to get, but maybe one of the extra large. (I don't have a big head, the Dakura's just seem very small) I rode today with the UVEX Genesis X2's and I LOVED them! These things are awesome biking glasses. I bought the black/yellow frames with smoke lenses, but I plan to get some yellow and possibly amber lenses to compliment...if they have them. Man, really impressed with the Genesis X2!


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

I rock Maui Jims. Specifically the lighthouse. $150 at sunglass hut.

The lenses are better than oakleys. 
The frames are lighter and more durable in my experience. 
They don't make you look like someone off jersey shore. 
They're usually marginally cheaper, and less likely to be stolen (look at all these people that talk up Oakleys... there's a reason that thieves prefer them. Easy sale later)
The customer service is top notch at Maui Jim. Luxottica has ruined Oakley customer service.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been using Smith glasses for a while. They aren't cheap (around $100) BUT they have an awesome lifetime warranty. Even if you break them, Smith will sell you a new pair at half price. And their turn around time is fast - usually 7-10 days. 

They're also great glasses - durable, well made, nice lenses.


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

Go with the guy who recommended safety glasses. You can get mil-spec pairs from Wiley X, ESS, UVEX and Smith that are very moderately priced (40-50 for 2 pairs). And they dont mess up the optics at all. You can still hit a 300m target easy with them. And you can get inserts if you were glasses for them. As long as you are moving you should never have an issue with fogging.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

i wear Oakley Fast Jacket Transition/Photochromic....bougt it for about $180 (online) of course it will higher on oakley store.

some time later maybe i will buy Oakley Monster Dog (under $100), oakley freak say that monster dog is the most confinience oakley sun glasses, beside oakley pitboss carbon fiber sunglass (cost more than $500) i think it just for collector.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

axisofoil said:


> I rock Maui Jims. Specifically the lighthouse. $150 at sunglass hut.
> 
> The lenses are better than oakleys.
> The frames are lighter and more durable in my experience.
> ...


I just saw those Maui Jim Lighthouse glasses yesterday, very tempting.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

drjay9051 said:


> O.K. So for the last year I have been using a $20 pair of generic sunglasses with 100% UVA and UVB protection. The lenses are plasticand showing some scratches.
> 
> Is there really a good reason to spend $250 + on a pair of say, Oakleys?
> 
> ...


I've been wearing Oakley pro m frames for years and depending on the lense you want they start at $120.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

Where did you guys get your safety glasses on-line?


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

smokehouse4444 said:


> I already received my safety glasses in the mail. Man, fast! I haven't been able to go shoot with them yet, but I really like the sharpness from the Tiger's Eye lenses in the Edge Fast Link, and I think that I will like them at the range for sure. The Edge Dakura's looked great, I liked the copper lenses, but they just seemed too small. I ended up giving them to a riding buddy of mine today that he didn't mind that they squeezed his head a bit. He's going to give me some white SPY glasses that look similar to the Edge Brazeau. I still want to get some "driving" sunglasses so trying to decide what to get, but maybe one of the extra large. (I don't have a big head, the Dakura's just seem very small) I rode today with the UVEX Genesis X2's and I LOVED them! These things are awesome biking glasses. I bought the black/yellow frames with smoke lenses, but I plan to get some yellow and possibly amber lenses to compliment...if they have them. Man, really impressed with the Genesis X2!


The clear lens is great for night and morning rides.

urmb


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

goalie said:


> Where did you guys get your safety glasses on-line?


If you have a local safety or industrial store you might find them. There are many online sources: Here is one good one Uvex Genesis Safety Glasses

urmb


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

goalie said:


> Where did you guys get your safety glasses on-line?


I got mine from SafetyglassesUSA.com. They are fast as all get out, and once I talked with customer service and they were very friendly and helpful. The Edge Dakura's I bought were too small for me, so I gave them to a friend. I ordered the Kazbek XL Polarized copper glasses to be my driving glasses...they were a little more expensive in the mid $30's. The contrast is very sharp while driving, and it relieves quite a bit of eye-strain. Really like them a lot. For mountain biking, I absolutely am in love with the Uvex Genesis X2. My buddies are jealous as well and can't believe they only cost around $10 bucks. When I ordered the Kazbek's, I also ordered the Uvex Genesis Amber lenses with fog/scratch resistance for those colder/lower light rides. Love'em! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. That on-line site was where I was looking, but I had not used it before and was wondering if there was somewhere else I was missing. 

I will probably go with some of the clear lens Uvex, and three other color replacement lenses.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

goalie said:


> Where did you guys get your safety glasses on-line?


i think there are oakley freak/collector/community in every country.....they often sell oakley at good price (could be half price than store),brand new, old stock, used......, they also have forum like us in here. they have good etique, so they sell genuine oakley not fake one. i buy from them (i am in indonesia anyway 

there are many on ebay, but we have to judge which one fake or not.

little note: some oakley lense (some color) very easy to scratch

ups sorry....too much talking about oakley than safety glasses


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

fadill said:


> i think there are oakley freak/collector/community in every country.....they often sell oakley at good price (could be half price than store),brand new, old stock, used......, they also have forum like us in here. they have good etique, so they sell genuine oakley not fake one. i buy from them (i am in indonesia anyway
> 
> there are many on ebay, but we have to judge which one fake or not.
> 
> ...


I am a member of oakleyforum.com and o-review.com. Also a oakley goverment account. Love them.


----------



## fadill (Mar 2, 2013)

chef7734 said:


> I am a member of oakleyforum.com and o-review.com. Also a oakley goverment account. Love them.


wow grreeatt....a mountain biker n also an oakley lover

for anyone doesnt know yet......o-review.com is like Bible to oakley freak

in indonesia there is OAC = Oakley Authentic Club, i bought sunny n prescription glasses from some of their members


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Indonesia has a large Oakley following. I was surprised to see the amount of O love coming from over there.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm another fan of Tifosi shades. Great optics and I like their photochromic lenses.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i just got Tifosi Dolomites with orange fototec lenses. really great shades. i was really surprised with the quality of frame and lenses are really nice.


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Orthoguy said:


> I'm another fan of Tifosi shades. Great optics and I like their photochromic lenses.


And another here. Really great glasses at sane prices.


----------



## digktialx (Apr 1, 2012)

axisofoil said:


> I rock Maui Jims. Specifically the lighthouse. $150 at sunglass hut.
> 
> The lenses are better than oakleys.
> The frames are lighter and more durable in my experience.
> ...


I really like Maui Jims too. They can get stupid expensive depending on their lineup. I wear frames similar to Lighthouse after I broke my Sugar Beach frames. I really like the light thin plastic frames - they feel very light and wont bother your nose at all. Most of those frames are about 150-170 then it goes up if you want titanium frames etc. I have a set of the ti wraparounds but I prefer the plastic ones.

The nice thing about Maui's is the lens color options: grey (full sunny days), Brown (partial sunny), Rose (partial sunny) and yellow (overcast). I prefer the grey for the majority of my riding.

I haven't worn Oakley's since the mid 90's before they went off the charts expensive without matching quality and comfort for me at least. I used to have 3-4 pairs of them too!

Oakley's are just marketed hard and jammed down customers throats - they are fine but superior to the majority of brands? I'd say no and that they're probably slightly inferior due to the huge marketing engine driving their sales.

As for your eyes - they're irreplaceable so I would NEVER use an off brand or a fake brand pair of sunglasses its like wearing a showercap instead of a bike helmet while riding.

-dx


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

drjay9051 said:


> O.K. So for the last year I have been using a $20 pair of generic sunglasses with 100% UVA and UVB protection. The lenses are plastic and showing some scratches.
> 
> Is there really a good reason to spend $250 + on a pair of say, Oakleys?
> 
> ...


Is there True Optical Improvement in higher end sunglasses as compared to cheap knock offs.. YES definitely.

Bragging Rights... oh sure, sort of a status symbol to some, I would say. I like to wear expensive sunglasses in the right environment.

Could just be me, but on the trail, I don't see where superior optics is a concern. I mean, your not looking for the depth of the dirt, or the hardness of the trees and rocks flying by you.. But, if you were you searching for schools of bait fish to throw a net on, or sight fishing for tarpon off of flats, or Black Bass off their beds.... Superior Optics become very important.

I wear 20 dollar knock off's I find that fit good, and are comfortable and have UVA / UVB protection on the trail and use my Costa Del Mar's for not so intense outdoor activities such as driving / fishing.

Costa Del Mar has a lifetime warranty that is second to none, and they have several sizes of eye wear to fit just about any noggin / face from small to xlarge

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

Funny story about my current sun glasses.

I have a few expensive glasses. Some Oakleys, Ray Bans, and a prized Maui Jim pair that I ended up getting for half off and still paid $200 for. I got eye surgery many years ago and my globes are really sensitive to light.

Anyways- I ended up living on the east coast for 3 months a few years ago when work required it. I thought I had packed everything I needed for the stay but I had left my sunglasses at home. After the first week I needed a replacement pair but I hated the idea of dropping another $100+ on a pair of sun glasses when I already had a bunch of nice ones at home.

I was in Bed Bath and Beyond one day and they had a full display of these guys on the endcap:





They were $6 a pair and I figured they would probably get me through the 3 month period- and if not i wouldn't feel bad about trashing them.

So it's been a few years since then and they are the only glasses I ride in. I can still find them in random stores (I have 3 pair as back ups). They are defenitly not as nice as my expensive glasses. but they work really well for biking. I'm not afraid to get dirt on them, scratch them, or whatever since they are so cheap.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the safetyglassesUSA.com recommendation guys. I am pretty impressed with the speed of delivery and the fog-resistance of the Uvex Genesis X2's. 

I also think I am going to love the Uvex for riding in general. They fit well with my helmet and were really comfortable.


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

goalie said:


> Thanks for the safetyglassesUSA.com recommendation guys. I am pretty impressed with the speed of delivery and the fog-resistance of the Uvex Genesis X2's.
> 
> I also think I am going to love the Uvex for riding in general. They fit well with my helmet and were really comfortable.




Uvex now has a slim version of the genesis. Just ordered a pair. I will post comments after a few rides. If you looking for the anti fog glasses, make sure they have the UVextreme coating.

urmb ]-


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to rock these back in the 80s









I wear Oakley Oil Rigs now.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I got some Uvex Genesis shipped two day air for $8 from Amazon since I am a Prime member. They look good and fit perfectly. Even the wife liked them.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

I decided to get some extra lens In clear and amber and figured out it was cheaper to buy it through prime on amazon with the frame included. Got a black frame with clear lens for $6 shipped two day air. I also got a gray frame with amber lens in the slim version so I will be able to compare them. Just curious, with all the different lens colors, which is better for what type of weather? I noticed they had blue, green and rose lens as well.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Love the rose colored lenses for overcast days and flat light enhancement. Good in the woods to help differentiate rock, roots, holes etc. and good on the ski slopes in flat light when everything just blends together and you'd actually like to know what your about to hit. One of my favorite colors for non sunny use.

Very helpful thread BTW :thumbsup: Gonna pick up a few pairs of these inexpensive glasses to try for myself.


----------



## Jem7sk (Jan 17, 2013)

Good to know skidad. I thought the yellow ones would do that. Looks like I need some rose ones too.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

drjay9051 said:


> O.K. So for the last year I have been using a $20 pair of generic sunglasses with 100% UVA and UVB protection. The lenses are plasticand showing some scratches.
> 
> Is there really a good reason to spend $250 + on a pair of say, Oakleys?
> 
> ...


No one can answer this question but you, these threads always devolve into arguing over what someone chooses to spend.

Here is what you do, take your glasses and go shopping. Compare them on your face. There is a reason why quality costs what it does. If you cannot see the difference then good for you.

As for me, my eyesight is too valuable to trust to poor optics, lens quality or little to no UVA/UVB protection despite what a label might say.


----------



## dorkboy69 (Mar 8, 2013)

wmac said:


> I used to rock these back in the 80s
> 
> View attachment 778676
> 
> ...


I use to have a pair of those too. Wish Oakley would bring them back they had great protection and kept wind out of your eyes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

beshannon said:


> As for me, my eyesight is too valuable to trust to poor optics, lens quality or* little to no UVA/UVB protection* despite what a label might say.


Just to clarify on this, polycarbonate inherently blocks UVA/UVB. Any of the safety glasses mentioned here in this thread are OK from that standpoint and obviously pass ANSI safety glass standards. Expensive glasses certainly offer more in the way of optic quality, fashion, fit etc., but I'm not sure you're buying a measurable increase in safety.


----------



## dv8xin (Mar 10, 2013)

Optic quality includes clarity too. I think my Oakley Split Jackets with Jade Iridium lenses correct my vision or something, since everything's so sharp and clear when I put them on! Huge difference from eyewear I've used in the past.


----------



## dorkboy69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I sent my Smith Factor dmaxx glasses that were purchased in 2006 for warranty work. Smith called today and are sending me a new pair of current glasses of my choice with extra lenses at no cost to me. 
I highly recommend Smith as they have a great warranty and customer service was top notch. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

I have Rudy Project Rydon I like them a lot. ImpactX lenses are guaranteed unbreakable for life, they are bulletproof among other things. In case someone tries to shoot you in the eye of course.

You can bend it to whatever shape to get the best fit. Real light weight, made of magnesium, silicon and titanium.


----------



## axisofoil (Aug 21, 2012)

Bulletproof? No such thing.


----------



## tko52 (Apr 10, 2013)

Smith Pivlocs are great glasses for running and biking. I love mine. Found mine for about 50 bucks in a not so desirable color.


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

In the old days, Oakleys were ANSI rated which to many was a big selling point. Also for a while Oakley was making some really neat-o designs. Now, I couldn't tell you with they are ANSI rated, but I don't find the designs interesting.

How to Identify Ballistic Eyewear | SafetyGlassesUSA.com Blog

Like many people have suggested, I have a set of $5-8 safety glasses that are clear, and another set of $25 polarized safety glasses that are amber. My main concern when riding these days is eye protection, not cool-factor. BUT... it never hurts to look cool either!!!


----------



## cyklops (Mar 28, 2005)

Another vote for Tifosi Photochromic, especially for the PacNW. Sun, Rain, cloud, thick forest, open exposure. All in the same ride is common in the spring. Just picked up some new ones (Mast) for me and Tyrant orange for my wife. This is after wearing out my last pair of Tifosi Fototec glasses for about 8 years.

Cyklops

Tifosi Sunglasses | Overstock.com: Buy Golf Gear Online


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a pair of Ducati edition Oakley Monster Dogs I got on a trade on a Ducati forum. They work well as my all around beater sport glasses (and fit my large head nicely).


----------



## Joshua75W (Apr 25, 2012)

I also have a pair of Tifosi sunglasses and highly recommend them. I love that most of their glasses come with interchangeable lens which I use all the time. They are very simple to change out too. Any questions, feel free to ask. 
Here is a link to their website
Tifosi Optics Sunglasses - Home


----------



## rockly (Apr 12, 2013)

dorkboy69 said:


> I use to have a pair of those too. Wish Oakley would bring them back they had great protection and kept wind out of your eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


You can still find them on ebay. Expect to pay around $300 for a decent pair.


----------

